# Searching for professional-level petit four cookbook



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I am looking for a cookbook targeted towards professional pastry chefs that is focused solely on petit fours or mignardises.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I have done some online searches, but so far have not found what I am looking for.


----------



## caili (Dec 13, 2010)

There are a number of books covering Petit Fours, but not many targeted directly toward professional pastry chefs. That said, you may want to investigate the following books to see if any meet your needs...

*Petits Fours, Chocolate, Frozen Desserts, and Sugar Work (French Professional Pastry Series)*. Roland Bilheux and Alain Escoffier. 1998, John Wilely & Sons, Inc. ISBN: 0470244100
*L'Art des Petit Fours: Sucrés et Salés* _(Art of Petits Fours: Sweet and Savory)_. French/English. Joel Bellouet and Michel Perruchon. 1999.
*Petits Fours (The Finishing Touch)*. Aaron Maree. 1993, Angus & Robertson. ISBN: 0207180350
*Indulgence Petits Fours: A Fine Selection of Sweet Treats*. 2008, Murdoch Books. ISBN: 1741961181
A couple of related books...

*Sweet Miniatures: The Art of Making Bit-Size Desserts*. Flo Braker. 2000, Chronicle Books. ISBN: 0811824460
*Petite Sweets: Bite-Size Desserts to Satisfy Every Sweet Tooth*. Beatrice Ojakangas. 2001, Clarson Potter. ISBN 0609608258
Anyway, I hope this helps. =)


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you so much for the suggestions, I will check these out.


----------

